# Samsung S5 won't directly write to micro sd card



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have Samsung S5 Android phone, Lolli pop O.S. which won't directly write to micro sd card.
It same type of problem have with Kit Kat which won't write directly to the sd card.

How do I modify it so I could write directly to micro sd card without copying it to internal memory of the phone first and then using file manager to copy to sd card.

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the size of the SD card?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What is the size of the SD card?


I have used 32 gbs. and 64 gbs. and they all don't write directly.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You might want to see if a reset of the phone helps reset the settings.


----------



## karenjoseph (Oct 21, 2015)

You can also change the settings of your storage mode and select the memory card option only.


----------

